# Dehins



## itlog

Hello everyone,

Listening to some 70s OPM, I've come across lyrics that are in Taglish that I'm fairly certain don't mean what one would think they mean. I did a little bit of research on the Internet and couldn't find much and I was hoping maybe some of y'all have heard these expressions

1. "Dehins". This is one that I was able to find out about online. Evidently, it's just slang for "hindi".
2. "Dead ako sa iyo". Looking at that literally, I interpret that as "I'm dead to you" but given that the rest of the lyrics in the song seem positive, I doubt that's what they're trying to say.
3. "Solve na solve ako sa porma mo". This one I'm not too sure how to begin interpreting it. 

All 3 of these things are from just the one song, although I have heard "dehins" and "dead ako sa iyo" in others. Can anyone help me understand this? For reference, here are the full set of lyrics: OPM Tunes: Cinderella - Ikaw Ang Idol Ko

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

itlog said:


> 1. "Dehins". This is one that I was able to find out about online. Evidently, it's just slang for "hindi".


Yes, _dehins_ is pig latin (inversion slang) for hindi.



itlog said:


> 2. "Dead ako sa iyo". Looking at that literally, I interpret that as "I'm dead to you" but given that the rest of the lyrics in the song seem positive, I doubt that's what they're trying to say.


This is similar to the English idioms _dead in love with you_ or _love you to death_, meaning _loving someone very much_.



itlog said:


> 3. "Solve na solve ako sa porma mo". This one I'm not too sure how to begin interpreting it.


This has to be a transcription error. I think it should be _sold na sold ako sa ....._which is a very common phraseology that means _being completely, thoroughly or totally convinced, captivated or taken by something_. In the context of _*sold na sold ako sa porma mo,*_ it means _I am completely taken, captivated, charmed by or completely crazy about the way you look or the way you carry yourself_ (_porma_ can mean the totality of a person's appearance or can specifically refer to that person's manner of dressing or even comportment and demeanor). This is similar to the English idiom _I am sold_ meaning being totally convinced about something. Similarly the Taglish phrase _sold ako_ (_I am absolutely convinced, persuaded, satisfied by something or someone_) can have non-romantic connotations:
Sold ako sa kotse na ito (_I am totally satisfied with this car)._
Sold ako sa idea mo (_I am convinced by your argument, I totally agree with you, I am absolutely willing to go along with your idea)._
Sold na sold ako sa show nila (_I am absolutely fascinated by their show)._


----------



## grateph

itlog said:


> 3. "Solve na solve ako sa porma mo". This one I'm not too sure how to begin interpreting it.



I usually hear the word 'solve'. I think it's a slang for satisfied.

Gutom na ako. Walang pagkain sa ref. Nakakita ako ng itlog tapos pinakuluan ko lang. Eh di solve!

I am hungry. There's no food left in the fridge. I saw an egg then boiled it. Problem solved! (I'm satisfied.)


----------



## mataripis

Those terms are commonly used by gangsters and not accepted in formal conversations.


----------

